# Mulberry Virgin No More !



## FIFISCORPIOLADY

I am so so happy with this gorgeous little addition to the bag fam !
I have been eyeing up Mulberry for a while and this is my first purchase. 
I am so happy with the quality and finish, it really is exquisite and feels so special to have her. Welcome to miss Alexa Mini in chalk


----------



## Ineedanewhandbag

FIFISCORPIOLADY said:


> I am so so happy with this gorgeous little addition to the bag fam !
> I have been eyeing up Mulberry for a while and this is my first purchase.
> I am so happy with the quality and finish, it really is exquisite and feels so special to have her. Welcome to miss Alexa Mini in chalk
> 
> View attachment 5361515



The Mini Alexa is such a great bag isn't it? Enjoy your new purchase and welcome to Mulberry!


----------



## Islandbreeze

FIFISCORPIOLADY said:


> I am so so happy with this gorgeous little addition to the bag fam !
> I have been eyeing up Mulberry for a while and this is my first purchase.
> I am so happy with the quality and finish, it really is exquisite and feels so special to have her. Welcome to miss Alexa Mini in chalk
> 
> View attachment 5361515


Hi I’m considering the mini Alexa as my first Mulberry bag too. Do you find it heavy? Thanks!


----------



## Happy Luppy

She is beautiful, congrats


----------



## FIFISCORPIOLADY

Islandbreeze said:


> Hi I’m considering the mini Alexa as my first Mulberry bag too. Do you find it heavy? Thanks!


Honestly no.  I carry the bag with a cosmetic bag, card holder, sunnies, phone and keys and I find it REALLY comfortable.  I do use a bag organiser in there as I was aware the postman’s lock could be a struggle to close easily due to the lack of structure.  I use the bag holder that I have for a camera bag already actually and it fits perfectly.  It’s a substantial bag and excellent quality leather but I wouldn’t describe as heavy.  I wear cross body and it’s very very comfy.  Hope this helps xxx


----------



## FIFISCORPIOLADY

FIFISCORPIOLADY said:


> Honestly no.  I carry the bag with a cosmetic bag, card holder, sunnies, phone and keys and I find it REALLY comfortable.  I do use a bag organiser in there as I was aware the postman’s lock could be a struggle to close easily due to the lack of structure.  I use the bag holder that I have for a camera bag already actually and it fits perfectly.  It’s a substantial bag and excellent quality leather but I wouldn’t describe as heavy.  I wear cross body and it’s very very comfy.  Hope this helps xxx


** bag liner !


----------



## Islandbreeze

FIFISCORPIOLADY said:


> Honestly no.  I carry the bag with a cosmetic bag, card holder, sunnies, phone and keys and I find it REALLY comfortable.  I do use a bag organiser in there as I was aware the postman’s lock could be a struggle to close easily due to the lack of structure.  I use the bag holder that I have for a camera bag already actually and it fits perfectly.  It’s a substantial bag and excellent quality leather but I wouldn’t describe as heavy.  I wear cross body and it’s very very comfy.  Hope this helps xxx


Thank you! This is very helpful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hi @FIFISCORPIOLADY
Congrats on your beautuful 1st Mulberry bag! It's gorgeous!!
I too just got a Mini Alexa, my first Mulberry too, and I'm loving it!
It was delivered yesterday and I immediately sprayed mine with Collonil and I am using it today!
So we are bag sisters I suppose! 
Here's what I chose.(still has the stickers on)


----------



## FIFISCORPIOLADY

Sunshine mama said:


> Hi @FIFISCORPIOLADY
> Congrats on your beautuful 1st Mulberry bag! It's gorgeous!!
> I too just got a Mini Alexa, my first Mulberry too, and I'm loving it!
> It was delivered yesterday and I immediately sprayed mine with Collonil and I am using it today!
> So we are bag sisters I suppose!
> Here's what I chose.(still has the stickers on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368596


Oooh this was my second choice but for my wardrobe I decided i would get more use out of the neutral. I love your bag. Congratulations! Enjoy her xxx


----------



## Sunshine mama

FIFISCORPIOLADY said:


> Oooh this was my second choice but for my wardrobe I decided i would get more use out of the neutral. I love your bag. Congratulations! Enjoy her xxx


Thank you. It was a difficult choice for me too. 
Do you use an insert?


----------



## Islandbreeze

Sunshine mama said:


> Hi @FIFISCORPIOLADY
> Congrats on your beautuful 1st Mulberry bag! It's gorgeous!!
> I too just got a Mini Alexa, my first Mulberry too, and I'm loving it!
> It was delivered yesterday and I immediately sprayed mine with Collonil and I am using it today!
> So we are bag sisters I suppose!
> Here's what I chose.(still has the stickers on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368596


Looks beautiful! How are you liking it? I just received mine and first impressions are all great!


----------



## FIFISCORPIOLADY

Islandbreeze said:


> Looks beautiful! How are you liking it? I just received mine and first impressions are all great!


Hey  it’s my favourite bag of all time so far.  I can’t find fault with it. So comfortable to wear and use and I love the size.  I have no problem with the postman’s lock as I’m using a bag liner. I find the magnetised straps easy to open and close and it’s a dream ! What colour did you go for ? wish I could have more colours ! I’d like a medium brown Alexa too now but that will have to wait !


----------



## FIFISCORPIOLADY

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you. It was a difficult choice for me too.
> Do you use an insert?


I use a Handbag Angels liner that was actually made for my Gucci Marmont camera bag and fits perfectly ! It makes a difference to the accessibility of the lock xx


----------



## Islandbreeze

FIFISCORPIOLADY said:


> Hey  it’s my favourite bag of all time so far.  I can’t find fault with it. So comfortable to wear and use and I love the size.  I have no problem with the postman’s lock as I’m using a bag liner. I find the magnetised straps easy to open and close and it’s a dream ! What colour did you go for ? wish I could have more colours ! I’d like a medium brown Alexa too now but that will have to wait !


I bought the cloud one and the color is beautiful!


----------



## Katinahat

April 1st brought jokes and fun at my place of work! So I wondered for a quick side discussion amongst some serious bag owners, which bags do you have that you consider a bit of fun or cause a giggle?


----------



## Katinahat

Sorry everyone! Last two posts were on the wrong thread!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Islandbreeze said:


> I bought the cloud one and the color is beautiful!


That color is gorgeous!
I love mine soooo much.  How are you liking yours?


----------



## ryukafroo

I am living the mini Alexa too!  So cute but holds so much!!!


----------



## ryukafroo

ryukafroo said:


> I am living the mini Alexa too!  So cute but holds so much!!!


----------



## Islandbreeze

Sunshine mama said:


> That color is gorgeous!
> I love mine soooo much.  How are you liking yours?


It’s beautiful! I haven’t used it yet. I decided I would try spraying it with collonil as somewhere I saw Mulberry recommended that. I finally found someone who would ship it to me and I’m waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Islandbreeze said:


> It’s beautiful! I haven’t used it yet. I decided I would try spraying it with collonil as somewhere I saw Mulberry recommended that. I finally found someone who would ship it to me and I’m waiting for it to arrive.


Agree! I sprayed mine as soon as I cut the tag off. The Mulberry website recommends spraying it!


----------



## Islandbreeze

Sunshine mama said:


> Agree! I sprayed mine as soon as I cut the tag off. The Mulberry website recommends spraying it!


I haven’t used this spray before. Do you have any tips?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Islandbreeze said:


> I haven’t used this spray before. Do you have any tips?


It's quite easy to use.  I spray all my bags and shoes, cheap or expensive. I've been doing it for several years now. A lot of youtubers cover the hardware, but I just lightly spray the whole thing,  wipe the hardware,  and let the bag dry. Then I repeat the whole process. 
Thinking back though,  I'm not sure whether it was Mulberry or Harrods that recommended it, or both.


----------



## Islandbreeze

Sunshine mama said:


> It's quite easy to use.  I spray all my bags and shoes, cheap or expensive. I've been doing it for several years now. A lot of youtubers cover the hardware, but I just lightly spray the whole thing,  wipe the hardware,  and let the bag dry. Then I repeat the whole process.
> Thinking back though,  I'm not sure whether it was Mulberry or Harrods that recommended it, or both.


Thanks for the advice! I’ll follow your lead. I realized that the care tag inside the purse recommends this spray as well. That was what convinced me to order the spray.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Islandbreeze said:


> Thanks for the advice! I’ll follow your lead. I realized that the care tag inside the purse recommends this spray as well. That was what convinced me to order the spray.


I didn't even read the tag, but it's good to know.


----------



## Islandbreeze

Started carrying my first Mulberry bag today and love it!


----------



## 24shaz

Islandbreeze said:


> Started carrying my first Mulberry bag today and love it!


Oh wow, is this the cloud colour? It’s gorgeous!


----------



## Islandbreeze

24shaz said:


> Oh wow, is this the cloud colour? It’s gorgeous!


Yes it is. It’s a beautiful color!


----------



## 24shaz

Islandbreeze said:


> Yes it is. It’s a beautiful color!


Stunning!


----------



## Islandbreeze

24shaz said:


> Stunning!


Thank you!


----------



## Katinahat

Islandbreeze said:


> Started carrying my first Mulberry bag today and love it!


OMG it’s so beautiful! Is it a very pale grey? What colour is the hw? Breath taking and so versatile.


----------



## Islandbreeze

Katinahat said:


> OMG it’s so beautiful! Is it a very pale grey? What colour is the hw? Breath taking and so versatile.


It’s a slate blue with shw. I love the color!


----------



## Froydis

Wow it’s beautiful! Alexa is such a nice bag (and so cute in the mini size!) and I love the colour!

I’m definitely having a moment with white / off-white bags lately, they look so pretty. I’m very tempted to get something in white for this summer… Just hesitating a bit as with two little kids it’s not the most practical colour… I’m very curious to hear how yours holds up!!


----------



## Islandbreeze

Froydis said:


> Wow it’s beautiful! Alexa is such a nice bag (and so cute in the mini size!) and I love the colour!
> 
> I’m definitely having a moment with white / off-white bags lately, they look so pretty. I’m very tempted to get something in white for this summer… Just hesitating a bit as with two little kids it’s not the most practical colour… I’m very curious to hear how yours holds up!!


I’m not sure if you are asking me, but so far it’s great. I’ve only been using for a couple weeks tho and generally I’m in shorts so not much color transfer worry.


----------



## Froydis

Islandbreeze said:


> I’m not sure if you are asking me, but so far it’s great. I’ve only been using for a couple weeks tho and generally I’m in shorts so not much color transfer worry.


I guess it’s early days yet but thanks for letting me know  It’s a beautiful bag


----------



## FIFISCORPIOLADY

I’ve been using the chalk Alexa pretty much since I got her a couple of months ago.  No colour transfer or marks on the lighter leather.  I am careful with my bags and probably even more so with a lighter one but I certainly don’t stress either and I don’t baby my bags.  She’s comfortable and really user friendly. Highly recommend.  X


----------



## Sugartats

FIFISCORPIOLADY said:


> I use a Handbag Angels liner that was actually made for my Gucci Marmont camera bag and fits perfectly ! It makes a difference to the accessibility of the lock xx



Can you post a picture of the liner, in and out of the bag. Pretty please.


----------



## myfavebag

My first mini Alexa , this is only one bag.  Color is different from the lighting, like a chameleon . True color is lilac , the third photo. Imagine , it seems to be a three in one


----------



## Katinahat

myfavebag said:


> My first mini Alexa , this is only one bag.  Color is different from the lighting, like a chameleon . True color is lilac , the third photo. Imagine , it seems to be a three in one
> 
> View attachment 5601432
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601433
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601434


Wow it does look different in those photos. What a gorgeous bag though! I love your twillie. I have a Mulberry Pink mini which I love too. There are so many lovely colours. I just love the look - it’s a great little bag!


----------



## myfavebag

Katinahat said:


> Wow it does look different in those photos. What a gorgeous bag though! I love your twillie. I have a Mulberry Pink mini which I love too. There are so many lovely colours. I just love the look - it’s a great little bag!


Thank you ! I hope you enjoy it as much as I do !


----------

